# People moving to Queensland in 2018



## brijeshr.darji (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Hope you are doing good.

The main objective of this thread is to Collaborate and make a group for People moving to Queensland (any city) in 2018. 

Also, encouraging the members who already moved there in recent times to share their thoughts and provide inputs. 

We can create whatsapp group if required.

Thanking you,
BD


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

I am moving to gold coast 20th Jan


----------



## ramarajan_me (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am Ram and glad to have found this thread.

I am kind of coming to Queensland in a hurry atm. Reaching on 23rd of Jan. The original trip was planned for a permanent move to Perth, but situation demanded as I rescheduled my plans to Brisbane. I will be staying for just a day and got flight to catch to Rockhampton early morning on 24th.

Can anyone in BNE help me out with couple of basic stuffs after I reach there..?? I am looking to set up medicare and open a bank account on 23rd of Jan.

It would be of lot help really.

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

ramarajan_me said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am Ram and glad to have found this thread.
> 
> ...



Hi Ram, I live in Brisbane, please ask me any questions if you've, happy to help! 

Regarding bank account, you can create it online, and once you've arrived, you can go to your nearest branch and show them your passport for verification purposes (some of the bank verifications can also be done online too). Although, I'm not yet a PR, so I believe that even medicare card can be lodged online. 

If you're leaving to Rocky, you can even setup these things from Rocky, there are banks everywhere! Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Last_Jedi said:


> Hi Ram, I live in Brisbane, please ask me any questions if you've, happy to help!
> 
> Regarding bank account, you can create it online, and once you've arrived, you can go to your nearest branch and show them your passport for verification purposes (some of the bank verifications can also be done online too). Although, I'm not yet a PR, so I believe that even medicare card can be lodged online.
> 
> If you're leaving to Rocky, you can even setup these things from Rocky, there are banks everywhere! Shouldn't be a problem.


No account can be activated for payment or withdrawal online
You can make as much deposits as you want in the interim period after creation 
For withdrawal and payment facility , It can be activated in person only after physical verification of the passport at the nearest branch

Same with Medicare
It has to be done in person

Cheers


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No account can be activated for payment or withdrawal online
> You can make as much deposits as you want in the interim period after creation
> For withdrawal and payment facility , It can be activated in person only after physical verification of the passport at the nearest branch
> 
> ...


Most of the banks here, lets you to verify details online or in person to activate the account. 

FYI, ANZ lets you to verify your details ONLINE, I never went to the bank in person to activate my account. Post opening an account online, they sent me the ATM card via post. 

This also applies to Macquarie retail bank too!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Last_Jedi said:


> Most of the banks here, lets you to verify details online or in person to activate the account.
> 
> FYI, ANZ lets you to verify your details ONLINE, I never went to the bank in person to activate my account. Post opening an account online, they sent me the ATM card via post.
> 
> This also applies to Macquarie retail bank too!


You were holding an Indian passport ?
I was holding account in westpac bank in NZ and yet they refused to activate the Australian westpac bank account Untill I visited them in MLB
What more can I say

Cheers


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You were holding an Indian passport ?
> I was holding account in westpac bank in NZ and yet they refused to activate the Australian westpac bank account Untill I visited them in MLB
> What more can I say
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I have an Indian passport. I'm presuming most of them are transforming their verification process online. I had this procedure 4 years back when i opened a commonwealth account, had to go in person to open and verify. 

Recently I opened Macquarie and ANZ, they did verification online, hassle free!  

If the branch is nearby, it is actually preferable to go in person to open the account. It only takes 10mins to get it done.


----------



## ramarajan_me (Jul 12, 2015)

Last_Jedi said:


> ramarajan_me said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Hi Jedi,

Thanks for the Swift response mate.

So after putting in the online application and physical verification on the day I arrive, can I secure a card straight away or I need to still wait for 5-7 days as stated in some of the banking sites. Bcoz I am already coming with very little cash on hand (which I got during my previous visit to Perth) and I will sure be doing some transactions for food and stay. Or are there any other modes of transaction we can do once the account is activated i.e. without a card.

And for Medicare I heard we need to show some address proof. Is my friend's WA address be enough or dp I need to provide them with someone's add. who is staying in Qld.

As soon as I get down at Rocky am driving inlands for a site. So no time at Rocky. That's why I want to get stuffs finished while in BNE.

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Last_Jedi said:


> Yes, I have an Indian passport. I'm presuming most of them are transforming their verification process online. I had this procedure 4 years back when i opened a commonwealth account, had to go in person to open and verify.
> 
> Recently I opened Macquarie and ANZ, they did verification online, hassle free!
> 
> If the branch is nearby, it is actually preferable to go in person to open the account. It only takes 10mins to get it done.


 I am not talking about years back 
I moved just 6 months back
I doubt so much would change in processes in such a short time
Maybe you have a much better bank then those I have been able to contact

Whomever I contacted, th moment I gave an overseas address, the first response was no online activation for withdrawals
Cheers


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

ramarajan_me said:


> Hi Jedi,
> 
> Thanks for the Swift response mate.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid that you've to wait for your card to arrive Ram, perhaps you can talk to one of those representatives in the bank for any possible solution. You'll probably get the card in the same week, considering 23rd is tuesday. 

I'd recommend you to get a travel card from India, which you can use until you get your bank account sorted here. I did the same when i moved here initially, I used the thomas cook card until my comm bank arrived. The travel card won't charge for transactions unless withdrawls( around $3per transaction). 

Regarding medicare, I'm not the person to provide you a solution, as I'm unaware how it works yet.


----------



## ramarajan_me (Jul 12, 2015)

Last_Jedi said:


> ramarajan_me said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jedi,
> ...


Thanks for the help Jedi, appreciate it. I will talk to the representatives then. And will try for that travel card as well.

If I get more doubts, I ll pm you mate.

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## utchey (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello Guys,

This group is it meant for just 189 0r 190 visa holders going to Brisbane or Queensland ?

What of people going to regional area with 489 hope they can ask questions too.

I am asking because am waiting for my visa grant 489 submitted since October and will be moving to any Queensland region as that's part of the visa rule.

Can we i get a head up on the region with Jobs although am looking at Toowoomba area since its 2hours from Brisbane any idea will be helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

utchey said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> This group is it meant for just 189 0r 190 visa holders going to Brisbane or Queensland ?
> 
> ...


I did spend two years studying in Toowoomba. It's a really good place if you like a city with less population, traffic, greenery, and peace. Regarding living expenses, it is really cheap to live in comparison to Brisbane. I was living in a student accomodation for $100 per week (overall expenses were almost $1000), I now live in Brisbane for $200 per week with the same size unit and amenities, exceeding $2k per month. 

Regarding Jobs, its a regional place, you will be able to find a lot of blue collar jobs with decent pay. I don't know what job/occupation you're looking for, but keep in mind that it's regional and it takes few months to get a proper legitimate job in your field of occupation. Recruiters and locals would require you to understand the culture, english, and have a local experience for jobs, which you'll get it eventually (not a big deal). 

Don't expect any social life in Toowoomba, everything shuts down by 5pm, it is drum roll boring. But hey, Brisbane, Gold coast, Sunny coast, Byron bay, Noosa, are all just less than 2.5 hours drive.  

Note: you need a car to commute in T-bar, public transport sucks, in fact worse!


----------



## utchey (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello Jedi,

you just made my day with your response thank you so much.

I love the quite life as i will be coming with my family (3 children...9,7 and 3) do you know how good their public sch?

About job my occupation is Insurance agent i already knew its hard to get anything in that aspect so am looking at switching to Disability or age care. Do you know if one can get job on this easily also bearing in mind i need to stay home few days because of my little man. As per my husband his a Business dev/Sales coordinator do you think he can get a job easily.

We actually need any kind of job that can foot the bill pending when the right own comes. how is factory work or forklift work during your stay?

Finally Housing can we rent something withing 2weeks of arriving or we need too show some documents? we dont have anyone over so we are planning to use Airbin. which area should we avoid although i read wilsonton,rockviel and newtown is a nono.

Thank you so much for your help.


















Last_Jedi said:


> I did spend two years studying in Toowoomba. It's a really good place if you like a city with less population, traffic, greenery, and peace. Regarding living expenses, it is really cheap to live in comparison to Brisbane. I was living in a student accomodation for $100 per week (overall expenses were almost $1000), I now live in Brisbane for $200 per week with the same size unit and amenities, exceeding $2k per month.
> 
> Regarding Jobs, its a regional place, you will be able to find a lot of blue collar jobs with decent pay. I don't know what job/occupation you're looking for, but keep in mind that it's regional and it takes few months to get a proper legitimate job in your field of occupation. Recruiters and locals would require you to understand the culture, english, and have a local experience for jobs, which you'll get it eventually (not a big deal).
> 
> ...


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

utchey said:


> Hello Jedi,
> 
> you just made my day with your response thank you so much.
> 
> ...


Toowoomba is certainly a good place for family. I'm so sorry, I can't provide you any information on schools, due to lack of my knowledge in schools. 

Disability or aged care jobs are easy to get, i presume you've to do a certification for the job. The job is well paid though (approx $25-30 per hour). Regarding the timeframe/duration until you get a job really depends on you guys, in how rigorously you apply for jobs, ensuring that your Resume is up to date and well formatted. Like i said blue collar jobs are really high in Toowoomba, so is the pay. If you're asking about forklift, I believe you need a certificate for operating a forklift from TAFE. Most of the factory jobs don't require you to have a qualification, you'll get it. I can't promise you that you or your husband might get you first job in your desired role, but eventually you will, it takes a bit of time to get accustomed. 

Initially, please keep your hopes high and expectations low, you should be open in taking any job to pay the bills, at a later stage once you make connections, friends, and become a part of the community, it'll be easy to swap jobs.

Yes, you can rent houses in just 2 weeks of your arrival. All the suburbs that you mentioned are outskirts of toowoomba and are highly industrialized areas. I'd recommend you to look at Harristown, south toowoomba, Near USQ (Darling heights), Centenary heights, and Middle ridge. Most of us preferred to live near Uni and Harristown, because they're really decent suburbs and are accessible. 

Finally, you're coming to Queensland, where houses are huge and nothing in comparison to any other states that I've been to. Particularly Toowoomba houses are really beautiful and cheap.


----------



## ARSHDEEP (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Jedi

I need your advice, I have submitted my EOI with DBIP on Oct 27th for 489 Visa for insurance loss adjuster profile. BSM mail received for requirement of name change evidence on 03.12.2017 and same has been updated with proof on 07.12.2017. But till date no reply. Application stands status "Assessment in process". How much time it would take.?

Further; how is the life in toowoomba region. How much is living cost for a micro family - me, my wife and one kid. Can I drive car/scooter on Indian driving licence initially.?


----------



## utchey (Nov 20, 2016)

?? Thank you so very much hoping to get the grant soon as I front loaded everything and no Co contact yet fingers crossed. 

About the weather I know T-bar is cold during winter, how cold can it get for someone from tropical country. can you also talk about weather, pros and con of Toowoomba. 

We appreciate your help God bless. 








Last_Jedi said:


> utchey said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Jedi,
> ...


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

ARSHDEEP said:


> Hi Jedi
> 
> I need your advice, I have submitted my EOI with DBIP on Oct 27th for 489 Visa for insurance loss adjuster profile. BSM mail received for requirement of name change evidence on 03.12.2017 and same has been updated with proof on 07.12.2017. But till date no reply. Application stands status "Assessment in process". How much time it would take.?
> 
> Further; how is the life in toowoomba region. How much is living cost for a micro family - me, my wife and one kid. Can I drive car/scooter on Indian driving licence initially.?


Regarding visa I'm certainly not the right person to guide you, as myself going through one of the toughest phases in retention. 

As mentioned in the previous message, the life is quiet, peaceful, and relaxed in Toowoomba, perfectly suits family. Expenses are something subjective. I can't really predict how much you may need, considering you have a family. Optimistically, I'd say you may need $2000+ per month to survive, which is ok if you get a job. 

Generally, you are allowed to drive with your national license if you're not a permanent resident/citizen of Australia. Hence, I can drive with my Indian license while my stay here, but once i get my PR, I've to apply for an open license. 

Upon my research on the 489 visa, it says its valid for 4 years, but i don't know if its some sorts of PR or TR. If it's temporary visa, you can drive with your national license, if it's a PR, you should apply for an open license here.


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

utchey said:


> ?? Thank you so very much hoping to get the grant soon as I front loaded everything and no Co contact yet fingers crossed.
> 
> About the weather I know T-bar is cold during winter, how cold can it get for someone from tropical country. can you also talk about weather, pros and con of Toowoomba.
> 
> We appreciate your help God bless.


The winter in Toowoomba gets real cold, even in summer toowoomba's night temperature gets cold (for someone from tropical countries like myself  ) . Winter typically ranges from -3 to 9 C, and the winds are heavy, so it does get cold, and you'll get used to it eventually. I'd say based on your arrival, you can bring few jackets and appropriate wear for winter, I'm not joking, it gets really cold during night. 

There are only pros in Toowoomba's weather, the only con I experienced is the lack of productivity due to weather. As someone who comes from one of the busiest cities in India, I've witnessed hustle and bustle early mornings, and that is partially due to tropical weather, as sunrises early, so does the city. In Toowoomba, the traffic is less, you won't find people except in the CBD, and the weather is cold all over the year. Hey, but most of them are active in winter too, I'm just stating my case! 

Honestly, the climate really adds the beauty to Toowoomba!


----------



## naveenjacobjohn (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi All,

I have been granted 190 and planning to move to Brisbane by July'18.

Let me know if there is any whatsapp group for people moving to Brisbane.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi peeps,

Please also let me know of any whatsapp group for people moving to Brisbane.

I will be moving to Brisbane in Feb 2018.


----------



## brijeshr.darji (Apr 3, 2015)

Analyst23 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Please also let me know of any whatsapp group for people moving to Brisbane.
> 
> I will be moving to Brisbane in Feb 2018.




Send me whatsapp message on +<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate Content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator* . I will help you to add in group


----------



## utchey (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello Jedi,

Am back again on T-bar inquiry, do you know if Glen vale suburb are good and family friendly. i think am liking the place and Harristown.

We are looking at getting a used car once we land is it advisable to buy from Toowoomba or head to Brisbane? where will be cheaper just trying to save cost.

Still waiting for our Grant today made it 3months the anxiety is killing.....


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Subscribing...


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Have seen that QLD occupation list has updated.
any chance for 261313 ?
think it needs an job offer


----------

